# Meetings > Δοκιμές >  Δοκιμές ΒΒ link από τον κόμβο Fencer

## geosia

ΑΝΑΚΟΙΝΩΣΗ

για κάθε ενδιαφερόμενο.

Θα γίνουν δοκιμές του εξοπλισμού για bb link αύριο Δευτέρα μετά τις 16.00 μμ και όσο χρειαστεί.

Μπορεί να παρατηρηθούν διακοπές στην λειτουργία του AP του υπό κατασκευή κόμβου Fencer μέσα σε αυτές τις ώρες.

Όσοι ενδιαφέρεστε για bblink μαζί μου στείλτε pm με τηλέφωνο για να συνενοηθούμε όταν θα γίνονται οι δοκιμές.

Γιώργος

----------


## geosia

Μετά την εγκατάσταση νέου ιστού στον κόμβο Fencer 4875 υπάρχει δυνατότητα για δύο (2) έως (3) τρία bb link σε Α με όποιους ενδιαφέρονται.

Στόν κόμβο έχει εγκατασταθεί ρούτερ με Mikrotik 2.9.6 και 3 IF σε Winstron CM6.

Πρός το παρόν υπάρχουν διαθέσιμα 2 Feeders nvak με τα αντίστοιχα πιάτα για δοκιμές.

Το υπάρχον AP του κόμβου δεν λειτουργεί προσωρινά λόγω άγνωστου προβλήματος.

Ελπίζουμε να λειτουργήσει αύριο κανονικά μετά τις 17.00 μμ

Για δοκιμές για σύνδεση στείλτε pm.

Γιώργος

----------


## christopher

Το ΑΡ λειτουργεί κανονικά. Προσωρινά έχει dhcp (18 διευθύνσεις) μέχρι να γίνει το πρώτο backbone και να μπουν οι μόνιμες ΙΡ από το C-class. Η κεραία έχει ανέβει αρκετά. Όσοι μας πιάνουν ας μας ενημερώσουν.
(Με ένα χαλαρό σκανάρισμα από την omni πιάνουμε και Nikpet!  ::  )

Για κάποιο λόγο όμως το Mikrotik κολάει και κάνει επανεκκίνηση μόνο του. 
Η έκδοση είναι η γνωστή 2.9.6. που κυκλοφορεί. Εχθές έφτασε σε σημείο να κολάει κάθε μισή ώρα. Σήμερα έκανε επανεκκίνηση μόνο μια φορά μεχρι στιγμής (και εύχομαι αύριο καμία). Έχει κανείς καμία ιδέα;

(Από πλευράς ρεύματος πάντως δεν υπάρχουν ιδιαίτερες διακυμάνσεις. Το έλεγξα με μηχάνημα.)

----------


## nikpet

welldone

Σε πιάνω και εγώ με -80...

----------


## geosia

Καλησπέρα σε όλους και Καλό Πάσχα

Πόση πιθανότητα μπορείτε οι εμπειρότεροι από Mikrotik routers να δώσετε σε πρόβλημα της CF 128 που υποδέχετε το MT, πόση στην μνήμη του PC και πόση στο ίδιο το ΜΤ;

Δηλαδή τι να κοιτάξουμε πρώτο και πώς;

Πως θα εξηγήσουμε τα μηνύματα που βγάζει το ΜΤ όταν κολάει;

ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ παρακαλώ!

----------


## ryloth

Δοκιμάστε να βάλετε το μικροτικ χωρίς καρτες επάνω απλά να παίζει το μηχάνημα , μηπως είναι θέμα τροφοδοτικού.
Έπερνα τηλ. το χριστοφορο αλλα ηταν κλειστό, αυριο λές να περάσω απο εκεί εαν μπορείτε φυσικα να το δούμε το θέμα, δοκιμάστε παλαιότερη έκδοση μικροτικ Η εαν έχετε βάλτε το σε ένα σκ.δίσκο να βρείτε εαν φταίει η cf

----------


## christopher

Μάνο καλημέρα. Χθες είδα το μηνυμά σου αργά και δεν σε πήρα τηλέφωνο. Έχουμε δοκιμάσει ήδη 2-3 τροφοδοτικά. Δεν είναι από αυτο. Μετρησα μήπως έχουμε διακυμάνσεις ρεύματος. Ούτε αυτό. Το ίδιο Mikrotik το χρησιμοποιούν και άλλοι χωρίς πρόβλημα. Προσανατολιζόμαστε στη CF. Δυστυχώς δίσκο για να το δοκιμάσουμε δεν έχουμε. Είχαμε τρεις (απο 700ΜΒ μέχρι 20GB) αλλά όλοι είναι kaput. Χθες κόλησε μόνο 2 φορές. Υπάρχει πρόοδος.
θα δούμε και σήμερα πως θα πάει....


Σημ: Υπάρχει ήδη σε αναμονή ένα πιάτο που κοιτάει προς τα εσένα.

----------


## ryloth

Το πιάτο το έχω δει αλλά δε πρόλαβα ακόμα να ανέβω να σκανάρω το απόγευμα μάλλον θα κάνω κάτι εάν φυσικά παίζει το μικροτικ ,
θα ψάξω για δίσκο να φέρω για δοκιμές

----------


## izinet

Φιλε μου Χριστοφορε γεια σου.  ::  , χαθηκαμε λιγακι.
Επιση σου ειχα πει οτι χρειασρεις να μου το πεις, και απο οτι φενεται μαλλον ντρέπεσαι να μου το πεις!  ::  
Παρε με τηλεφωνο οποτε θελεις να βρεθουμε να σου δωσω εναν δισκο να κανεις τις δοκιμες σου.Αν σου κανει τον κρατας και στο κανω δωρο, αν δεν σου κανει μου τον δινεις πισω.
Περιμενω νεα...
Φιλικα Ισιδωρος

----------


## nikpet

Χριστόφορε άλλαξε cf...

Το είχα πάθει και εγώ με μία ολοκαίνουρια cf transcend αγορασμένη από το Πλαίσιο...

Τρελά κολλήματα...

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=223353#223353


Δοκίμασε κάποιον άλλο δίσκο...


Έχω να σου δώσω. Το κακό είναι πως φεύγω αύριο και θα γυρίσω πάλι Αθήνα Τρίτη πρωί...  ::

----------


## ryloth

Πήγα απο εκεί το απόγευμα , είδα οτι έχουμε οπτική επαφή και χάρηκα αλλα γρήγορα μου έφυγε με τα κόλπα του μικροτικ.
βάλαμε το δίσκο που είχα στο δικό μου μηχάνημα , συμπεριφορά ίδια

Ενώ περνάει κίνηση απο το ρουτερ , όλα είναι μια χαρά δεν μπορεί να συνδεθεί με Winbox , telnet ενώ το web interface παίζει κανονικά και στο ping ανταποκρίνετε  ::  

Όταν πάει να γίνει σύνδεση απο winbox βγαζει το μύνημα router disconected και στο telnet timeout.

----------


## babisbabis

Σιγουρα δεν ειναι ρευμα ρε παιδια????
Μπραβο παντως για την προοδο που κανατε!
Θα κοιταξω μολις παρω το πανελ που το εχω δανεισει σε ενα φιλο, να ξανασκαναρω....
Ομως θα φυγω κι εγω τελικα οπως δειχνουν τα πραγματα για τις γιορτες.. Τελος παντων, θα δουμε..
 ::

----------


## ryloth

Πιστεύω πως δεν είναι ρεύμα γιατί το μηχάνημα παίζει κανονικά δεν κλείνει , το κύριο πρόβλημα είναι οτι δεν αφήνει να κάνουμε login απο Winbox & telnet.

Καλά να περάσεις καλό Πάσχα και όταν γυρίσεις με το καλό τα λέμε  ::

----------


## christopher

*Χρόνια Πολλά* σε όλους.....
............................. και *Καλή Ανάσταση*!

Σας ευχαριστώ για την ανταπόκριση. Νομίζω τελικά οτι από "Δοκιμές" ξεκινήσαμε και σε "Troubleshooting" θα καταλήξουμε!

Ισίδωρε σε ευχαριστώ για τον δίσκο αλλά αυτές τις μέρες είχα πήξει τόσο πολύ που απλά έβγαλα την ανακοίνωση χωρίς να σκεφτώ να σε ρωτήσω.  ::  

Χρήστο έβγαλα τη cf χθες και έβαλα το δίσκο του Μάνου. Σήμερα το πρωί είχε κολήσει πάλι. Δύστυχώς δεν κράτησα ακριβώς το μήνυμα λάθους που έβγαλε αλλά ήταν σαν να μήν είχε ανταποκριθεί ο δισκος. (Επειδή θα ξανακολήσει πάλι, θα το σημειώσω και θα το γράψω στο forum). Το περίεργο είναι ότι λειτουργεί, μόλις το ανοίξεις, για 5-6 ώρες και μετά κολάει.

Μπάμπη λογικά θα πρέπει να να με πιάνεις τώρα αφού το σήμα φτάνει μέχρι το Nikpet. Σου χρωστάω και τον αντάπτορα ακόμα.... ::  


Το μήνυμα λάθους που μου έβγαζε επαναλαμβανόμενα όταν είχα τη cf (όχι το δίσκο) ήταν το ακόλουθο:

*BUFS: b_a 4, b_f 0 , f_a 6 , f_f 0
WATCH: bufs 0 , frag 0 , copycnt 75 , copybytes 6517*

Όποιος ξέρει τι ακριβώς σημαίνει please ας γράψει.


Πάντως σήμερα άλλαξα τη RAM. Αν κολήσει πάλι δεν θα είναι ούτε αυτό. Μέτα δε μπορώ να βρω κάτι άλλο που θα μπορούσε να είναι....


Καλά να περάσετε όλοι το *Πάσχα*, καλό ταξίδι σε όσους φύγουν και *Καλή Ανάσταση* σε όλους μας!  ::

----------


## ryloth

Προσπάθησε να βάλεις παλαιότερη ελδοση μικροτικ, εάν ούτε αυτό βοηθήσει Μόλις κάνουμε όλοι πασχα με το καλό και γυρίσουμε
θα προχωρήσουμε στην επόμενη φάση του σχεδίου
φέρνω ένα υπολογιστή που προορίζετε για υπηρεσίες στο κόμβο μου
να περάσουμε μικροτικ & τις δικές σας κάρτες PCI να δούμε τι γίνετε.
Εάν το ξεκινήσεις πάλι , άνοιξε το Interface Που κοιτάζει προς τα εμένα & βάλτο σε mode : ap bridge.
Να κοιτάξω μήπως σε πιάνω

----------


## nikpet

Αν θες μετά το Πάσχα Χριστόφορε μπορώ να το κοιτάξουμε παρέα...

----------


## ryloth

Ναι να μας πείς και εσύ τη γνώμη σου ,
χριστόφορε δε το πας μέχρι την εκκλησία μήπως συνέλθει ?  ::  

Κάποιος μας έχει γκαντεμιάσει, κάρτα γραφικών voodoo έχεις επάνω ?? χαχαχαχα  ::

----------


## christopher

Μάνο, μην το γελάς. Κάτι μου λέει οτι σύντομα θα φτιάξει. Το αισθάνομαι....
Ήδη έχουμε κλείσει αισίως 10ωρο χωρίς διακοπή. Θα περιμένω να περάσει το πρώτο κρίσιμο 24ωρο και θα αποφανθώ για τον ασθενή.

αααα....για κάνε και ένα scan σε a. Με πιάνς, με πιάνς ;;;

Άντε, μια μέρα και σήμερα και βουρ στο αρνάκι, στη συκωταριά, στο τζατζικάκι, στα μπριζολάκια, στη ρώσικη, στο κοκορέτσι, στη μαγειρίτσα, στο....., στο ...., στο..... 

*Καλή Ανάσταση* ωρέ!!!

----------


## ryloth

Πληροφοριακά έχω σηκώσει κεραία ακόμα πιό ψηλά έφτασε τα 6μ ,
εάν βάλεις κυάλια Η βγάλεις φώτο με ζοομ και τη δεις στον υπολογιστή
πρέπει να φαίνεται απο εκεί, το interface είναι ανοιχτό και εκπέμπει
σε Α συχνότητα 5600 με SSID awmn-ryloth-7725-test.
Εάν δε σου κολλήσει και προλάβεις γύρνα το σε mode : station και κάτι μπορεί να πιάσεις.

----------


## christopher

Ααααχ ....με πρόλαβες στο edit..!!!!!  :: 

Σκάναρα αλλά δεν σε πιάνω. Σίγουρα περνάς την πολυκατοικία; Ίσως να είναι θέμα προσανατολισμού των πιάτων. Βλέπω ελάχιστη κίνηση στο 5580 αλλά όχι στο 5600. 
Εγώ είμαι στο 5470.

----------


## ryloth

Μικροτικ ΑΝΕΣΤΗ  ::  

Ανέβηκα ταράτσα , κατάφερα να φέρω το σήμα στο -75 , βέβαια έπαιξα μόνο με την κλίση , τέτοια ώρα δεν είναι κατάλληλη να γυρίζω τον 6μ. ιστό.
Σίγουρα θέλει και απο την πλευρά σου βελτίωση.

Πάμε καλά πολύ.......

----------


## izinet

Βλεπω να πατε ολοι πολυ καλα...
Φιλε Χριστοφορε αν σου κολλησει παντως παλι θα πρεπει να κοιταξεις την καρτα δικτυου σου...
Συνηθως οταν δεν μπορεις να εχεις προσβαση στο πψ παρα μονο με Ping τοτε συνηθως φταιει η καρτα δικτυου.
Δοκιμασε το και αυτο ειναι πολυ πιθανο. αν θες βεβαια καρτα δικτυου ελα να σου δωσω αν δεν εχεις.. εχω απιρες  ::  

Καλη επιτυχια και καλη ανασταση!!

----------


## ryloth

Το περίεργο είναι το δεν κολλάει το μηχάνημα για να πούμε οτι είναι σίγουρα θέμα hardware, μερικές υπηρεσίες τρέχουν κανονικά ενώ άλλες δε δουλεύουν . μπαίνεις απο web interface , βλέπεις τα στατιστικά της κίνησης το pc παίρνει awmn αλλά τελνετ , winbox ψόφιο, μερικές φορές ακόμα και σε ping βγαζει Host unreachable  ::

----------


## geosia

Καλησπέρα και Καλό Πάσχα

Το bb link ανάμεσα σε Fencer (Χριστόφορο) και Ryloth (Μάνο) είναι πλέον γεγονός και μάλιστα εύκολα.

Μένουν μικρορυθμίσεις του πιάτου από τον Χριστόφορο για να κλειδώσει το link στα 54 Mbps.

Από Τρίτη του Πάσχα λοιπόν θα τα ξαναπούμε.

Χρόνια Πολλά

Το πρόβλημα με τον router φτιάχτηκε. Τελικά έφταιγαν οι μνήμες οι οποίες και αλλάχτηκαν με άλλες.

----------


## christopher

*Χριστός Ανέστη!*

Κλείσαμε 3 ήμερο χωρίς πρόβλημα. Το πρόβλημα ήταν τελικά στις RAM. Μάλλον κάποια από τις τρεις μετά από ώρα ζεσταινόταν και μας δημιουργούσε πρόβλημα. Ευχαριστώ όλους για το ενδιαφέρον.

----------


## babisbabis

Μπραβο παιδια συγχαρητηρια! Αν μπορειτε διορθωστε το και λιγο μηπως και καλυτερευσει το -75.
*Και βεβαια:
Χρονια πολλα! Χριστος Ανεστη! 
Χρονια πολλα και στους Γιωργηδες! (Geosia χρονια πολλα ρεεεεεεεεε!)
*

----------


## christopher

Είμαστε στο -71 τώρα και βλέπουμε....

----------


## ryloth

Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους,
το σήμα δεν ανεβάινει άλλο ,για να ανέβει το σήμα πρέπει να ανέβει και η κεραία λίγο ακόμα , έχω ανέβει αρκετά ψηλά έστε να περάσω το κτίριο που βρίσκεται ανάμεσά μας αλλά στην ταράτσα του υπάρχουν και κάγκελα ,
απο ότι κατάλαβα αυτά τα 2 φταίνε .
Η κεραία μου πιό πέρα δεν πάει , άρα θα πρέπει να την ανεβάσω λίγο ακόμα .

----------


## christopher

Καλησπέρα. Είδα το μεσημέρι που έκανες δοκιμές. Δώσε όλη την κλίση στο πιάτο προς τα κάτω, αν δεν το έχεις κάνει. Βλέπω στο Ping Speed οτι φτάνει μέχρι και τα 48MBps αλλά αν το αφήσεις κλειδώνει στα 6MBps. Πολύ πιθανό να φταίνε τα κάγκελα. Κάτι θα κάνουμε....

Χρόνια Πολλά σε:
geosia
jo28
gbouros
........
........
........
........

----------


## Cha0s

Όταν ένα λινκ δεν έχει traffic τότε στο mikrotik βγάζει ότι κλειδώνει στα 6mbit.

Μόλις αρχίσει να περνάει traffic κλειδώνει εκεί που πρέπει.

----------


## ryloth

> Όταν ένα λινκ δεν έχει traffic τότε στο mikrotik βγάζει ότι κλειδώνει στα 6mbit.
> 
> Μόλις αρχίσει να περνάει traffic κλειδώνει εκεί που πρέπει.


Ναι έχεις δίκιο αυτό κατάλαβα όση ώρα το κοιτούσα,
ανέβηκε ακόμα & στα 48 , αλλά όταν βγάλω το 6mbps και επιλέγω μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα στα data rates γιατί δεν κάνει σύνδεση ? 
Μήπως θέλει πιο καλό σήμα ?

----------


## ririco

Τι εγινε ρε μαγκες?
Πεντε μερες λειψαμε και πλακωσαν τα backbones?  ::   ::   ::  
Μπραβο βλεπω προοδο...
Εαν χρειαστειτε οτιδηποτε εδω ειμαι  ::

----------


## ryloth

> Τι εγινε ρε μαγκες?
> Πεντε μερες λειψαμε και πλακωσαν τα backbones?    
> Μπραβο βλεπω προοδο...
> Εαν χρειαστειτε οτιδηποτε εδω ειμαι


Εάν ενδιαφέρεσαι να κοιτάξουμε το μεταξύ μας ΒΒ,
εάν πάρεις την ομνι απο τον ηλία όπως έιχαμε πεί,
σφύρα να δούμε εαν σε πιάνουμε..
Κάποιες τελευταίες ρυθμίσεις μένουν με ρούτινκ κλπ... για να μπεί και το
σπίτι μου στο awmn.  ::

----------


## jo28.

Μπράβο παιδιά πολυ καλή προσπάθεια.Μάνο αν ο δημήτρης δεν μπορεί το σάββατο για scan πάρε με τηλέφωνο μήπως το κάνουμε μόνοι. Το τηλέφωνο μου το έχει και ο Δημήτρης και ο Χριστόφορος.

Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά και αναμένω.

----------


## ryloth

Πρίν απο λίγο επέστρεαψα απο το σκαναρισμα στο jo28
πιάνουμε fencer με το γνωστό πανελάκι με -80 με το πιάτο & feeder μάλλον δε θα υπάρχει προβλήμα.Άντε για να αρχίσει να ξελαφρώνει το ΑΡ του ατάταχου. ααα και που είστε παιδιά όποτε μπορέσετε να δείτε το θέμα με τα routes για να χαρώ και εγώ λίγο awmn απο το σπίτι μου  ::

----------


## christopher

Ρε παιδιά...στα 500m με -80 ;;; Μήπως είναι μέσω ανάκλασης;
Πάντως το DHCP είναι ανοιχτό. Όποτε θέλετε μπορείτε να συνδεθείτε.  :: 

Είναι ακόμα διαθέσιμος ο εξοπλισμός για το σκανάρισμα; Θέλει ένας φίλος μου που μένει στη Νέα Ζωή (ψηλά στο Περιστέρι) αλλά θα πρέπει να γίνει μέχρι Τρίτη πρωί γιατί μετά φεύγει. Μπορεί να γίνει κάτι;

----------


## ryloth

Δέν είναι απλά έχει μια πολυκατοικία μπροστά που κάνει τη ζημιά
και μη ξεχνάμε οτι ήταν πανελάκι , λογικα εάν ανεβάσει τον ιστό εκεί που
προβλέπει με το πιάτο δεν θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα

----------


## jo28.

Χριστόφορε δεν είναι από ανάκλαση σίγουρα . Ο Μάνος ξέχασε να πεί ότι βρήκαμε και τον Netgear που δημιουργεί πρόβλημα με θόρυβο στο κανάλι 13. Είναι ένα στενό κάτω από εμένα στα 20 μέτρα περίπου. Τον πιάσαμε στο scanning με -50.Θα τον σκίσω .

Υ.Γ Αν θέλεις βοήθεια για την τρίτη το πρωί είμαι διαθέσιμος, πάρε τηλέφωνο.

----------


## ryloth

Ο εξοπλισμός έχει πάει στον ririco , εάν δεν έχεις το τηλεφωνό του πάρε με να στο πώ

----------


## christopher

Μου κάνει εντύπωση γιατί με -80 με έπιασε ο Nikpet που είναι στο 1.5 km και υπάρχει απευθείας οπτική.

Ο Netgear βλέπω οτι παίζει σε b. Από εσωτερικό δίκτυο (σπιτιού) δεν είναι το σήμα; Πώς τον βρήκατε; Έχει βάλει καμιά οmni και φαίνεται;

Thanks για την βοήθεια.Θα επικοινωνήσω με το παιδί και θα τηλεφωνήσω. Αν και... στον Maxfuels προβλέπω να συνδέεται γιατί είναι στα 500m.


(( Παραθέτω και το Netstumbler αρχείο από το σκανάρισμα με τον Μανο. ))

----------


## yang

Μιας και δεν έχω NS να δω το αρχείο (είδα στο binary οτι είμαι μέσα)
με τι ισχύ με πιάσατε;

Γιάννης..

----------


## christopher

Είμαστε 4.85 km μακριά και σε πιάσαμε με -85 db. Μου φαίνεται οτι είναι λίγο δυνατό το σήμα σου.  ::

----------


## bedrock

Γεια σου φίλε μου...

Εμένα δεν με έχετε πιάσει με το Μάνο σε κάποιο scan ίσως επειδή έχω και μικρή Omni ... Πάντως το σίγουρο είναι ότι βλεπόμαστε υπάρχει το ενδεχόμενο εφόσων ενδιαφέρεσαι και έχεις κάποιο if να μου γυρίσεις ένα προς γαλάτσι?

----------


## yang

> Είμαστε 4.85 km μακριά και σε πιάσαμε με -85 db. Μου φαίνεται οτι είναι λίγο δυνατό το σήμα σου.


Εμένα πάλι μου φαίνεται λογικό  ::  
Cm6 στα 14db + ιδιοκατασκευή omni με RG213. (7db)

Γιάννης..

----------


## jo28.

Xριστόφορε είμαι stand by. Όσο για τον κύριο στο 13 , υπάρχει ένα πιάτο με αρνητική κλίση δίπλα μου. Αυτός είναι δεν υπάρχει καμία αμφιβολία. Όπως σου είπα θα τον σκίσω  ::   ::

----------


## christopher

Το δεύτερο πιάτο βρίσκεται σε λειτουργία. Είναι προσανατολισμένο προς Γαλάτσι. Από ένα ενδεικτικό scan που έγινε πιάνουμε κόμβους κοντά στους κεντρικούς ONikosEimai , vaggos13 και σε αποστάσεις έως 6km.

Αναμονή για ενδιαφέρον...

----------


## bedrock

φίλε christopher το πιάτο σου απότι κατάλαβα κοιτάει προς κυψέλη...

Στρέψτο λίγο προς τα αριστερά προς το νταμάρι...Υπάρχουν άτομα που έχουν διαθέσιμα ifs  ::   ::   ::

----------


## christopher

> φίλε christopher το πιάτο σου απότι κατάλαβα κοιτάει προς κυψέλη...
> 
> Στρέψτο λίγο προς τα αριστερά προς το νταμάρι...Υπάρχουν άτομα που έχουν διαθέσιμα ifs


Καλησπέρα bedrock.
Δεν επικοινώνησα μαζί σου γιατί είδα οτι ήδη είχες κάνει link με τον ririco. Το άλλο link (με ryloth) προσπαθεί να βγει προς ririco και να βγούμε πάλι προς τα εσένα. 
Δυστυχώς υπάρχει μια πολυκατοικία μπροστά και αριστερά μου και μπορώ να δω μόνο δεξιά απο το νταμάρι. Επισυνάπτω μια φωτογραφία της οπτικής που έχω προς τα εσάς. Δεξιά της φωτογραφίας το πεδίο είναι ελεύθερο καθώς το σήμα περνάει πάνω από την κίτρινη πολυκατοικία που είναι μπροστά.
Αυτη τη στιγμή το πιάτο βλέπει τη Γαλατσίου. Έχω στείλει μήνυμα στο "Γενικά για το backbone" και ελπίζω να απαντήσει κάποιος οπότε τότε στρέφω και το πιάτο γιατί ..γκλούκ.. είναι λίγο ψηλά για να το πειράζω συνέχεια!  ::

----------


## ONikosEimai

Τον sotirisk #3433 τον βλέπεις αλλά τώρα δίνει εξετάσεις και είναι πιγμένος  ::  Έχει 2,3 ελεύθερα ifs στημένα !!! Χρόνο ελεύθερο δεν έχει  ::  PM him...

Τον LambrosG #1189 περιμένει να κάνει κάτι με tholos, kapo κλπ. PM him...

Ο awpnet #2851 ψάχνει να βγάλει κάποιο(α) BB Links PM him...

Κάπου ανάμεσα στον awpnet και piko βοηθάω στο να στηθεί ο tsap #8635. Έχει σκοπό για 3 BB Links και 1 AP. Από εκεί θα έχουμε νεώτερα ελπίζω το Σαββατοκύριακο αν καταφέρουμε και στήσουμε....

----------


## bedrock

Μάλιστα....προς τα εκεί έιναι ο Warhawk που έχει κάποιο if free....Όσο για τον ririco θα ήταν καλή κίνηση για να σπάσει το link στα 2 και μην έχουμε μακρυνά links... ::  ::  

Y.Γ Οποιαδήποτε βοήθεια μπορώ να προσφέρω εδώ είμαι...

----------


## ryloth

Βλέπω υπάρχει κόσμος απέναντι , αντε μπράβο γιατί είχα αρχίσει να ανησυχώ  ::

----------


## babisbabis

Εγω παντως δεν ειμαι ετοιμος... Υπαρχει αρκετος εξοπλισμος αλλα δεν ειναι στημενος ακομα...
Τον bedrock λογικα τον βλεπω "αερα" (και οχι μονο αυτον!). Ετσι νομιζω, εχω και φωτο στη σελιδα του κομβου.
Τελος παντων, παιδια καλη επιτυχια στα λινκς!
 ::

----------


## geosia

Σήμερα το μεσημέρι πραγματοποιήθηκαν δοκιμές σύνδεσης και οπτικής επαφής με τους igna, και awpnet.

Τα αποτελέσματα είναι ευχάριστα και σίγουρα θα βγούν 2 link σε a.

Tην Τετάρτη θα γίνει δοκιμή με τον sotirisk.

Άντε και οι υπόλοιποι να προγραμματίσετε τα link σας.

----------


## acoul

Μπράβο !!!

----------


## igna

αντε να παιρνουμε σειρα  ::   ::   ::

----------


## ryloth

Βλέπω έχουμε πρόοδο .
Γίνονται εργασίες στο control room στην ταράτσα μου και είναι όλα τα πράγματα έξω . Πρίν λίγο άνοιξα το pc και είδα οτι το δικό μας λίνκ έχει πέσει φταίω και εγώ γιατί ήταν ολα κλειστά και δεν μπορέσατε να το ξανακεντράρετε το πιάτο σωστά , δεν έχω πρόβλημα όμως μόλις βρείτε χρόνο το φτιάχνετε.  ::

----------


## christopher

Αν κρίνω από την ώρα που έστειλες το μήνυμα, κανονικά θα έπρεπε να δούλευε. Μέτα τις 12 αν θυμάμαι καλά κούνησα το πίατο για να σκανάρουμε και να δουμε σε ποιούς μπορούμε να συνδεθούμε απο Γαλάτσι. Έγω το κέντραρα πάλι μετά και νομίζω οτι έχω στοχευσει καλύτερα τωρα. Για να ρίξω μια ματιά γιατι δεν μπαίνεις....

Λοιπόν το βρήκα!
Κάποιος είχε πειράξει τη συχνότητα και την είχε πάει στο 5180. Με τη στόχευση που έκανα σε πιάνουμε πλέον με σήμα -65db (καλά έχω μάτι εεε;;; ) και με το Ping Speed έχουμε Tx/Rx Rate: 54Mbps/48Mbps. Δεν ξέρω γιατί το receive είναι λίγο πιο χαμηλό. Ίσως τελικά να φταίνε τα κάγκελα από την πλευρά σου.

Είναι έντάξει τώρα.  ::

----------


## ryloth

Γίνονται ριζικές αλλάγές στην ταράτσα μου , για να καθαρίσω την αποθήκη πήγαινα και θα το κάνω ρετιρέ/σουίτα χαχαχαχα.
Απο ότι είδα έχετε κάνει καλύτερη στόχευση , μπράβο.
Εάν θέλετε να κάνετε δοκιμές , έχω μια cm6 σαν τι δική σας & πιάτο με feeder απο nvak μπορώ να σας το δώσω για όσο καιρό θέλετε, εξάλλου η θέση μου είναι πολύ δύσκολη και δεν προβλέπω να βγάζω 3ο λινκ τόσο σύντομα.

----------


## geosia

Έγινε στόχευση με awpnet#2851 και πλέον μπορεί να γίνει και σύνδεση με πάρα πολύ καλό σήμα -65 με 0 ισχύ.

Το BGP αρνείται προς το παρόν να δουλέψει αλλά κάτι θα κάνουμε.

Επίσης βελτιώσαμε λίγο την σύνδεση με ryloth#7725 αλλά δεν κλειδώνει σε σταθερό ρυθμό παρόλο το πολύ καλό σήμα -64. Το bgp με τον ryloth δουλεύει κανονικά.

Υπάρχει δυνατότητα για ένα ακόμη link σε Α αλλά πρέπει να βρεθεί τρόπος να βγάλουμε άλλα δύο if προς igna και geosia.

Τελικά τα ελεύθερα if τελειώνουν πολύ εύκολα.

----------


## ryloth

Σύμφωνα με την υπάρχουσα κατάσταση με trace έχουμε,

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς 10.2.37.1 (awpnet)

1 2 ms 2 ms 6 ms 10.44.187.62
2 2 ms 2 ms 2 ms 10.44.187.82
3 2 ms 2 ms 3 ms gw-nikpet.stafan.awmn [10.2.20.225]
4 4 ms 4 ms 2 ms gw-stafan.onikoseimai.awmn [10.2.31.238]
5 7 ms 3 ms 3 ms gw-onikoseimai.pikos.awmn [10.2.28.89]
6 11 ms 15 ms 8 ms 10.2.37.1

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς 10.2.43.1 (sotirisk)

 1 2 ms 2 ms 3 ms 10.44.187.62
2 2 ms 2 ms 3 ms 10.44.187.82
3 5 ms 2 ms 3 ms gw-nikpet.stafan.awmn [10.2.20.225]
4 4 ms 4 ms 2 ms gw-stafan.onikoseimai.awmn [10.2.31.238]
5 3 ms 13 ms 4 ms 10.2.43.1


Και με τους 2 έχετε περίπου ίδια απόσταση , εάν το δούμε ψυχρά & όπως μας συμφέρει καλύτερα με awpnet γιατί φαίνεται πιό μακριά στο trace.

Εάν και με τους 2 έχετε καλή επαφή και ο ιγνάτιος θα βγάλει ενα λίνκ προς τα εκεί και πιάνει και τους 2,
καλύτερα να πάει στον σωτήρη και εσείς στον awpnet για να μην διασταυρώνονται οι γραμμές που περνάει το σήμα.

Aπό την άλλη ο λάμπρος είναι πιό αριστερά μας οπως βλέπουμε απέναντι εάν έχει έτοιμο και δεν γίνει κάτι μαζί σας ή με κάποιον άλλον,
έχουμε τον panospetr που μπορούμε να κάνουμε την δοκιμή .Πιστεύω εάν προλάβουμε το ερχόμενο σ/κ να είμαστε σε θέση να κάνουμε κάτι.
Αυτά τα ολίγα , θα δούμε τι γίνεται στην πράξη  ::

----------


## geosia

Το link με awpnet είναι γεγονός αλλά δεν ρουτάρει το bgp από λάθος δήλωση AS.

Μόλις διορθωθεί θα τρέχουν όλα μιά χαρά.

Οι δοκιμές με sotirisk ακυρώθηκαν για μένα προσωρινά αλλά μπορούν να γίνουν με όποιον άλλο θέλει (igna-gkapog) φτάνει να στείλουν pm.

----------


## ryloth

Μόλις μπήκα σπίτι απο την δουλειά , το bgp μου πρέπει να έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα και δεν είμαστε συνδεμένοι, μάλλον στις IP το βλέπω να κολλάει.

----------


## geosia

Το πρόβλημα με τα ρουταρίσματα του bgp λύθηκαν μετά από βοήθεια από τον πάντα πρόθυμο nikpet και κάποιες τελευταίες ρυθμίσεις με awpnet.

Τους ευχαριστώ και τους δύο για την βοήθεια τους.

Τώρα προέχει η σταθερότητα των link που έχουν βγεί έως τώρα και η δημιουργία άλλου ένα link.

Ας συγκεντρώνουμε όσα έχουμε να πούμε εδώ μέχρι να σταθεροποιηθεί η κατάσταση.

Καλά link σε όλους.[/img]

----------

